# Silly Goose!



## Antarctican (Aug 19, 2008)

I passed this display of posed geese while driving home from a friend's cottage. The mask and snorkel cracked me up


----------



## matt-l (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

:lmao::lmao:
People....


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## icassell (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbup:

Now all you need is one with SCUBA tanks ...


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 19, 2008)

lol! Further proof that some people have waaaay too much time on their hands


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just cant think of one reason why someone would do this (not in a bad way). That is bordem to a level unheard of!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

well theres so many stupid things out there to laugh at... another I found is why are pounds abreviated by lb?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> lol! Further proof that some people have waaaay too much time on their hands


 


photo28 said:


> I just cant think of one reason why someone would do this. That is bordem to a level unheard of!


 Ummm, so maybe I shouldn't mention that this was only part of the display? There were also 4 geese playing badminton, two sitting at a picnic table, one on a kiddie slide etc etc


----------



## matt-l (Aug 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ummm, so maybe I shouldn't mention that this was only part of the display? There were also 4 geese playing badminton, two sitting at a picnic table, one on a kiddie slide etc etc




Only in T.O  :roll:


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ummm, so maybe I shouldn't mention that this was only part of the display? There were also 4 geese playing badminton, two sitting at a picnic table, one on a kiddie slide etc etc



:banghead:


Good to see some people with a sense of humor and creativity, to be honest.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Ummm, so maybe I shouldn't mention that this was only part of the display? There were also 4 geese playing badminton, two sitting at a picnic table, one on a kiddie slide etc etc


 
I need to see this!  :lmao: 
Well, that person must be a comedian! You have to be a very caring person to spend your time do something like that for everyone to see... or this person just has an obsession with plastic geese?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2008)

^^^ Apparently they change the 'theme' every few weeks!  

I'll see if I took a picture showing more of the geese, and will post it for you photo28


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Apparently they change the 'theme' every few weeks!
> 
> I'll see if I took a picture showing more of the geese, and will post it for you photo28


  lol. ok thanks!
BTW- Has this made the local news or paper yet?


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry for the late response...turns out I didn't take a picture showing all the geese, I just took this one, and two separate ones showing geese playing badminton.

I don't know if the display has been in the paper, as I was just visiting someone an hour's drive away and she suggested I watch for the display as I drove home. The last time she had seen the display a few days before, there was an Olympic theme to it, so it sounds like the display had changed by the time I saw it.  It's in a small town, so I'll bet on a slow news day, the geese get a mention!


----------



## 15two3 (Sep 2, 2008)

soooo good!


----------

